# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  كيف تتميز

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تعلم كيف تتميز من قصة القلم الرصاص 

http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=15

----------

